# Delta Horn



## STOUT (Jun 16, 2014)

DOes anyone have any tips on getting these to work.. I have one i have cleaned it has no signs of corosion and yet wont make a sound? Im stupmed.. any help/advice is much appreciated!


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 16, 2014)

*Try this..*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-Thread-on-Horn-Repair&highlight=horn+repair


----------



## STOUT (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome link thank you very much!


----------

